# Help with Maritime records



## Brian Stronell (Nov 14, 2014)

First time post

I have some merchant navy records for somebody .He served on among others) Durham Castle. In the record there is an entry that states "M/W Mr Scanlam ? ref Personal Caller Book Met Police 5/12/49". He was discharged from service at his own request in 1951 and he was serving a prison sentence by 1953. I assume the 2 are connected. Where can I follow up for any more info


----------



## Hugh MacLean (Nov 18, 2005)

Brian Stronell said:


> I have some merchant navy records for somebody


Hello and welcome Brian.
What records do you have, CRS 10? Does the entry pertain to DURHAM CASTLE or to another ship?

Regards
Hugh


----------



## Brian Stronell (Nov 14, 2014)

Hugh

Thank you for that
The information is on the CRS10. 

Just looked again and it was "Durham Trader". Sorry for mistake. 
Looks like he was on this ship from 9/3/49 to 31/3/49 
Just looked more closely at the CRS10 and it says "Mr Scanlon notified 12/1/51" " transferred to ineff 29/3/50" "CRS56 issued 10/1/51 at own request" "CRS59A 13/1/51". 
I have found his discharge papers and he gave his ongoing address as Seaman's Hostel in London. I have emailed them but no response. 
Not sure where to go now. 

Brian


----------



## Roger Griffiths (Feb 10, 2006)

Hello Brian,
The 1949 crew agreements and logbooks of DURHAM TRADER official number 167415 are available from here.
http://discovery.nationalarchives.gov.uk/details/r/C10952410
Given the timescale, I don't know if there will be any indications but its worth a try. Best visit Kew if you can.
The next part of your post----Form CRS56 "Transfer of a seaman to national registration and civil rationing."
Form CRS 59A "Acknowledgement of application for British seaman's identity card."
Do you have your mans "Seamans Pouch"

regards
Roger


----------



## Hugh MacLean (Nov 18, 2005)

Hello Brian,

Agree with Roger, get hold of the logbook for DURHAM TRADER as a starter. There may have been an incident aboard and that would be recorded however bear in mind it could have been an incident that happened after leaving the ship.

The logbook contains many parts so as Roger says best to view by visit; however, if you have to use a researcher make sure that you look at the narrative part of the log where incidents would be recorded.

Regards
Hugh


----------

